# MASSIVE KAYAK TRIP October 6th!!!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I was thinking of getting together all the kayakers that could make it this weekend to launch out of Destin Sunday morning. There is a easy launch behind the Backporch in Destin that is usaully loaded with bait. Also lots of parking first thing in the morning. It will be a full moon which is the best chance to catch a Blackfin...lots of Sails caught recently and I caught a Mahi today. We could all meet there at 545-6am...it should be North breeze and Clear with no surf! I was thinking everyone together all in a line like head out offshore two or three miles! It would be so cool to have like twenty yakers out there...our odds of catching something awesome would greatly increase. there is also a bunch of bottom spots out there we could stop at about a mile out and I would be willing to show you guys the secrets to catching grouper and snapper! This is an open invite to anyone who wants to come. Is there any interest in this? I know Mayhem will have like 4 people going already. Me Tim Lee and Chandler. Who wants to come slay some fish??? Let me know if there is any questions about the area or if you want to come!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I meant to say October 4th this Sunday.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

:hoppingmad sounds awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Open invite...lets fish!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Tex disregard my post on full moon / per your Mahi post. I've been trying to get folks out on the full moon since June and that's about my last out so I'm due and dude I'm in! 



You launching at dusk and fishing the moon or morning and fishing daylight? I'm in either way. Got a GPS of the spot or the common one on the East side Henderson? 



:toast

Stressless


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Launching at daylight next to the resturaunt "Backporch" The reef 1 mile out is called the Urchin. Glad ur coming Stressless!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd come over there, but I'll be further south. Good Luck


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Tex, when you called last night I thought you were talking about Saturday. Sunday is way better for me. I am in for sure.

Thanks for the invite.

Ted


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll talk to Ernie and work out the details. I don't get home from work until 12:30 Sat nights but I can just suck down an x cup of coffee... sounds like fun, I love this cooler weather.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good time, but it looks like I'm not going to be able to make it.:banghead Good luck on catching some of those targeted species!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My good paddle may be here on time. I sent it back to the factory to have it refurbished and they told me it was mailed yesterday. (tuesday) If I get it on Friday, I'll head that way late Saturday night. It is a 7 hour drive so I am gonna be mighty tired by Sunday evening.

A yak sailfish sounds like the ultimate adventure.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I was planning on hitting Navarre but this sounds awesome. I should be there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Chris 

Tim

Lee

Chandler

Ted

Bryan

Linda 

Ernie

Stressless(Bob)

Turbow

Maybe Rick (Synovis)

Who else?


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Man with that many people showing,:grouphug sounds like a fish fry in the making.:hungry I will be out of town and won't be able to make it. :banghead Wish I could...sounds like fun. You all have a good time and catch em up. :usaflag


----------



## Blue Boat (Oct 2, 2007)

Tex, sounds like it will be a great learning experience for me. I'll be there. Yaknfish (Mark) will also make it. 

Henry


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

For those unfamiliar with the area here's the underwater structure I've fished the last couple years. Two areas that are somewhat easy to hit within 2 miles of shore launch.














This is the launch point (Sand Flea)












Ted's plan is to meet at the parking area around the Back Porch to hit the Urchin area and to have enough parking.












If anyone has a portable grill me thinks a couple bevies and a beer might be in line after fishing.



I'll be bringing a couple gallons of frozen pogies so we can make a chum slick - I anchor (100' of rode) and a 3# danforth. I recommend bringing your portable VHF so we can coord once we're out there.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

I will probably be going to Navarre cause back porch to far of a drive but we should try that more often and other locations


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in.....still a rookie but will be fun to see people actually slay em.


----------



## RedSoxNation (Feb 10, 2008)

Stressless, are those urchin and sandflea numbers public? If so, where can I find them? Thanks.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

On the internet.



oke

Stressless



P.S. some have moved a good ways and have been stolen by big boats. You gotta go look even with the #"s.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

Man I wish I could join the growing fleet that weekend and try to tame a sail, dolphin, or better. If you guys try to make another yak group run around pensacola or navarre please do post a get together invitational on the board I would like to get out there to meet and go yak to yak with you Mayhem guys and fellow area yak anglers. not to mention toscore some more of the good ole saltwater eats out there right now


----------



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. Wish I could participate, but will be in the Philippines the next two weeks. Please take lots of pictures!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't even get OFF work until around 4 a.m. :banghead


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

This is getting big! Who is ready to go to the Backporch Now!!! It could be Dynamite after that front on friday/saturday!!!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll throw down and see if I can get my buddy in too.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Would love too but won't be able to make it. BE SURE to bring a camera out for this one!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday Night
Northeast winds around 10 knots. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

Sunday
East winds around 15 knots becoming southeast in the afternoon. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.

This is what I want to see... I'm bringing pogies!

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/1hhbEfYUV-I&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1 allowScriptAccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">

:letsparty

Stressless</EMBED>


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Forecast just took a turn for the worse..hopefully they ease up on those wind numbers...

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=surf_cond_days vAlign=bottom>Saturday</TD><TD align=middle>







</TD><TD align=middle>







</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-TOP: 10px" colSpan=3><SPAN class=box_labels>Surf: Minimal (ankle high or less) surf.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-TOP: 10px" colSpan=3><SPAN class=box_labels>Conditions: Clean in the morning with NNE winds 15-20kt. Fairly clean conditions for the afternoon with the winds shifting NE 10-15 kt.</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=surf_cond_days vAlign=bottom>Sunday</TD><TD align=middle>







</TD><TD align=middle>







</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-TOP: 10px" colSpan=3><SPAN class=box_labels>Surf: Ankle high ESE short period wind swell in the morning builds a bit for the afternoon.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-TOP: 10px" colSpan=3><SPAN class=box_labels>Conditions: Sideshore/choppy with ENE winds 15-20kt in the morning shifting E for the afternoon.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Blackfin are here, Crowley caught one today at the seashore.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Post a report! Where is the proof Otero? Im not saying i dont believe you but I would like to see a pic.


----------



## beprowlin (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm IN!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

We will be there 545-6. There is a place you can back down to the sand 50yds east of the backporch if you have 4wd...its like the plastic grate stuff. If you are a few minutes late we will be out there catching bait still. Bring dead bait if you don't bring sabikis. There should be enough bait for an army to fish with. Look forward to seeing everyone. My plan is to catch a bunch of bait and head south to the urchin...I have about 10 spots out there and you guys can just mark them as we go over them or just pm me and ill send them to you if you are coming tomorrow...you can also look up urchin reef on the internet...its like a billion pyramids with 10 zillion snapper. We won't even need to bottom fish because they will eat ur free line! After everyone bottom fishes or what not I want to go about a mile or 2 further south for trolling but the wind and chop might change my mind. See you out there..feel free to bump this thread and let everyone know who is still coming


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I am dropping out for tomorrow. Conditions are not looking too good. I am going today instead. Good luck yall.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I wasn't in, butall this sailfish talk has really gotten me excited. I never go late in the day, but was thinking about Navarre Beach around 4pm today due to my servere fishing fever. Looks like the conditions look perfect for today, but bad by late morning tomorrow. 

Did anyone have any luck this morning?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Thereport I have shows it will be flat at 6am Sunday morning 12pm its going to be 1 foot swells and by 6pm 2 foot swells.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

My plan was to take this weekend off, but plans change and will check the radar and then plan on meetingin Destin. The forecast looks identical to when we caught the 1st fall kayak sailfish in our area. It was alsoaround full moon one month ago so maybe it will be a good sailing day.

I fished from about 5pm-7pm this evening at Navarre Beach and caught 2 nice kings, a spanish, a bluefish and 2 catfish tried to each the same live cig.:doh


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think we're gonna make this one. We _have_ to go to Pcola tomorrow but have to bring the kids.So we're just gonna fish a few hours here early then head to Pcola. wish we make it out with yall. Stay safe & look forward to a full report


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Raining like a MoFro here . did you guys make it out ??


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

So where is a report? Did anyone show up or did it get wx out. It was nasty here all day. You had me so pumped I was even going to come til I stuck my head out the door and went back to bed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic435767-44-1.aspx


----------

